# Decaf/Rebassed music?



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN

Hello all. I am wondering where all of you get your decaf music from? Or any good music files for that matter. I am wanting to learn where and how to download music to my PC so that I can get a USB drive or something so I can plug into my head unit, So I dont have to use phone to listen to music from Pandora etc. If there is some one who can help me that would be awesome. Thank you


----------



## 96jimmyslt

Soulseek


----------



## addissimo

Audials One allows you to do things that we aren't allowed to discus on the forum...


----------



## crackinhedz

DJ Siryn is one of my favorite rebassers. Here is a link to her uploads.






OneDrive







onedrive.live.com


----------



## rob feature

Would someone be so kind as to explain 'decaf' music? I googled, but that didn't clear up much.


----------



## mumbles

Ditto


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN

It is music that has bass added at lower frequencies. Alot of the popular music has been remixed like that so it is nice and low. That's best way I can explain it. I'm sure someone on here can explain better.


----------



## crackinhedz

Decaf is the name of the guy that makes 'Decaf' music, which is just "rebassed" songs. There are many rebassers (people who add/alter the bass in a track). Biggest concern is clipping in the track, but most of the good rebassers fix any clipping.


----------



## mumbles

Okay, I get it, but are these guys rebassing their own music or other peoples?


----------



## rockbrook

mumbles said:


> Okay, I get it, but are these guys rebassing their own music or other peoples?


Mostly other's peoples music. They will rebass the "popular" tracks out at the time.


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN

I am looking to get good music on a USB drive. Is there a "Limewire" type program anymore,?


----------



## mumbles

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> I am looking to get good music on a USB drive. Is there a "Limewire" type program anymore,?


Limewire is still active…


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN

is there any place to buy preloaded usb drives ? I'm just looking for some good mixes of dubstep, hip hop, remixes. Something


----------



## MAYA EL

Here you go Rebassed The Only Place for Bass


----------



## MAYA EL

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> I am looking to get good music on a USB drive. Is there a "Limewire" type program anymore,?


There's a group on Facebook I think slick is the guy's name he's got hundreds of rebased songs he gives out for free he'll even do flash drives every now and then


----------



## 96jimmyslt

Soulseek........


----------



## crackinhedz

MAYA EL said:


> There's a group on Facebook I think slick is the guy's name he's got hundreds of rebased songs he gives out for free he'll even do flash drives every now and then


SlickFlick - Nick Flemming


----------



## GoT_2B_BuMPiN

So, my subwoofer box that I am building is supposed to be tuned to 32Hz. So that means that is as low of frequency as I should be playing, correct?


----------



## dumdum

GoT_2B_BuMPiN said:


> So, my subwoofer box that I am building is supposed to be tuned to 32Hz. So that means that is as low of frequency as I should be playing, correct?


Normally ok to 5-7hz below the tuning frequency 👍🏼 Set a subsonic at 25hz lr 24db


----------

